# Timesuck Podcast w/ Dan Cummins



## Coywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Timesuck Podcast w/ Dan Cummins

Just wanted to throw out this podcast to the StP universe, because I find it so absolutely amazing.

Its hosted by Dan Cummins, who is an excellent stand up comedian. The premise is that he 'sucks' a myriad of topics ranging from serial killers, to cults, to conspiracy theories, to historical figures/wars/time periods....it is the most varied podcast, as far as topics go, that I've ever heard.

He does alot of political stuff too. In all of the topics covered he is _incredibly_ unbiased, fair to all sides (except if they are wackadoodle/evil fucks) and cites multiple credible sources....all while presenting lasting knowledge you never thought you would want to know about!

It's also fucking hilarious. Like, beyond funny, raunchy, and all around ridiculous. He does "bonus" episodes in which he gets drunk AF, drops a couple tabs of acid, or trips on shrooms, while trying to still keep it together enough to do the episode. I believe quite a few of you will like it.

***Trigger alert: Dan is an unabashed capitalist, and leans right on some topics*

BUT....you can see this motherfucker change as a person throughout the podcast, while researching certain issues like Transgender folks, political figures, social issues like Antifa vs. Proud Boys, ect.

Dude was a right wing ass who grew up in Riggins, ID...as he will admit multiple times over the podcast, but he turns into a left leaning open minded...well...still as ass...but admits how incredibly fucked up his world view was before he created this podcast...mainly just for the hell of it.

Listeners write in and critique him on every episode, which he airs, on everything from him being wrong about certain facts, or being a 'mush-mouth' and pronouncing words and names like a child, lol.

Anyway just listen to the first episode...and then a much later one. Ill post links to both below:

Timesuck Podcast - Episode 1 - The Lizard Illuminati Conspiracy

Timesuck Podcast - Episode 294 - Vladimir Putin


----------

